# Improved spray paint?



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep, I've used the painter's touch 2x primer and a can of satin midnite blue. Great coverage and durability so far.
Good stuff.


----------



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

That's what I buy when I need to rattle-can something. I'd give it a 5 star too!


----------

